# Unbelievable Anagram !!



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok anagram of 

Osama bin laden.....................
.............................................
.............................................

Lob man in da sea !!



soz couldn't resist

Dick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Keep up, keep up! 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106325-lob.html


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Doh another one I missed.....think I'll get my coat...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And to go with it..

Statue of liberty
......




Built to stay free

dave p


----------

